#  >  > Thailand Festivals, Beaches, Scuba Diving and Temples, Tell us Your Tales >  >  > Thailands Festivals and Celebrations >  >  Pattaya Cross Bay Swim 2008

## dirtydog

*Pattaya Cross Bay Swim 2008*

----------


## kingwilly

mad nutters.

that water is disgusting.

I wont even be rude enough to make comment about those fat old european men in the video....

----------

